

Vectr – The Intellectual Network - jichikawa
http://www.vectrapp.com/

======
jichikawa
Vectr is the best way to learn new information. Check out the brand new app on
Android and iOS! [https://bnc.lt/download-vectrapp](https://bnc.lt/download-
vectrapp)

